# How to stop my cat bulliying neighbours cats



## gb015249 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a ginger cat, who owns the whole street. He is a lovely natured cat with people but seems adament to beet up other neighbourhood cats. A new 3 year old ginger cat moved in next door and ever since my cat has been bullying it. Making it back into a corner. It is horrible to watch.

Any ideas how I can make my cat stop this behaviour?


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

he is letting the other cats know who is the boss it is in there nature to do this, in my house my blue girl rules and she thinks nothing of giving the other cats a good beating if she thinks they are doing wrong lol it is the world of cats


----------



## gb015249 (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree that he is showing who is boss, but he unnecessarily goes out looking for trouble. My poor neighbours cat is so scared he just sits under cars all day and refuses to go home because my cat got into my neighbours house and beat up my neighbours cat.

I am sure this is more than showing how is the boss.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

is he neutered?


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

gb015249 said:


> I agree that he is showing who is boss, but he unnecessarily goes out looking for trouble. My poor neighbours cat is so scared he just sits under cars all day and refuses to go home because my cat got into my neighbours house and beat up my neighbours cat.
> 
> I am sure this is more than showing how is the boss.


nope in my house my poor seal gets the battering from my blue she rules and if seal is out of line she will attack and she is nasty with it.

cats like to rule


----------



## gb015249 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hiya, yes he is neutered. I think I am perhaps being a little too sensitive about this then. I just feel really bad for my neighbours cat, he can't be happy


----------

